# 11-21 grouper diggin



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We loaded up on Sam Cammariotes' boat "Game On" and headed out SW on a fun trip to search for some grouper. The seas were a little bigger than the 1-2 forecasted but not bad. We fished most of the day in 200'-260' and ended up with 4 gags (biggest about 25 lbs), 1 real nice red grouper, 18 scamp (pretty good grade) and 5 jacks. The bite was real good in the morning and tapered off around 1:30 or so in the afternoon. We caught the fish ona mixture of live and dead baits.I talked to Pat Caro back at the marina and he said they had a real good trip as well, with lots of triggers anda limit ofjacks. The fishing is great this time of year when the weatherpermits. I'll try and get a few pics before we start cleaning them here shortly.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome! sound like lunch to me! good job!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a picture I had taken just before they were cleaned


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

those are some nice groupas...you guys know how to get em'...good job and thanks for the report and pictures...


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks a little cold though. But for Grouper like that ???????? I'd freeze my arse off !!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, you guys always seem to find the Grouper. I can't wait to get a good day to try myself.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats a fine catch there. Thanks for sharing your catch with pictures. Winter grouper some of the best fishing. See you all out there.:bowdown. Gene


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Good stuff right there Jake!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Fish Jake!!:bowdown


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

I plan on going out next week and to try to grad some Groupers, but I am only going out about 130 feet due to that is the only hole I know of, but as for your trip, what a haul! Some of the best eatin food, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Jake!! That is a GOOD grade of Scamp!!

WayneO


----------



## Trap Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to go Jake, another box full of quality fish!! Glad you guys were able to make it out during a short weather window and convert on the opportunity. There nothing like a cold beer and fresh fish on the table. Congratulations again on a great trip. Make sure you save some for the rest of us


----------

